# re-aquascaped shrimp tank



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

hey guys,i got a little bored of the old scape of my 3.4g shrimp tank,so i re-aquascaped it,let me know what you think ^^

the narrow leaf java fern looks like seaweed...lol


----------

